# HOW and WHEN to switch Puppy to 2 meals a day?



## woogyboogy

So our boy Loki will be 6 months on the 16th, in 5 days, and we were wondering when to switch him from eating 3 meals a day, to 2 meals a day?

Currently we feed him 1 cup at 7am, 12:30pm, and 5:30pm, so 3 cups per day. But we would like to switch to just 2 times a day if that is normal?

Also, how do we go about skipping his lunch meal? Do we feed him a little bit at 12:30 and then slowly throughout a week or two just stop feeding him lunch all together?

Another thing, as soon as your pour the food into his bowl, he will literally inhale all of it within less than 2 minutes. He has always been a hungry boy even when we got him at 8 weeks.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Jax08

How is his weight? He's 5 months? You can switch him anytime I think. I just stopped Seger's. Didn't wean him at all.


----------



## woogyboogy

Jax08 said:


> How is his weight? He's 5 months? You can switch him anytime I think. I just stopped Seger's. Didn't wean him at all.


He will be 6 months on the 16th of July, and he is about 60-65lbs.

He loves to eat, if he's outside and won't come in, all you have to say is "Do you wanna eat?" and he will sprint to the front door haha


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Dena and Keefer were actually on two meals a day at 9 weeks old, which is when we got each of them. But I took the first week off work to stay home with them, and then took long lunches to come home mid-day and we went through lots of little training treats so they did get something even if it wasn't an actual meal.

Halo was 10 weeks old when we got her but she was much smaller than D & K, and still used to 3 meals a day, so I kept her on that schedule for a month or two after that. She got tons of training treats too, I used part or all of her lunch kibble for training. She was on 2 meals a day well before the age of your puppy.


----------



## brightspot

My dog is a "hoover hound", too. I scatter his meals on the floor or put it in puzzle balls. It slows him down. You can buy special bowls or just put something (like a soup can) in his current bowl.


----------



## Jax08

woogyboogy said:


> He will be 6 months on the 16th of July, and he is about 60-65lbs.


That's a big boy. How is his body condition? Can you see ribs?


----------



## qbchottu

I switch to 2x at 8w


----------



## sehrgutcsg

qbchottu said:


> I switch to 2x at 8w


In my opinion that is too young.

I switched at about 5 months. It keeps the meals smaller. Now, I free feed dry only and refill at breakfast and dinner times. Isabella 6.5 months GSD and Nelson JRT going on 8 years in November. Nelson gained too much weight with Isabella eating home cooked 3 times a day, now he is getting thinner..

SGCSG


----------



## qbchottu

I have weaned many a litter to twice a day by 8-10w. It's up the each family if they wish to do 3x or 2x a day. Not all people have the convenience of doing multiple feedings a day.


----------



## qbchottu

Also most pet homes tend to over feed their puppies - thinking that feeding multiple times or more food will do the puppy better. Pups should be alert, lean with a good layer of fat, shiny with bright eyes, skin clear, ears not red, gums pink, no leaky eyes, able to play and move easily - I go by these standards. Twice a day is just fine if fed good quality food in proper portions. Large breed pups do just fine with two feedings a day by the time they go home. These are not Chi's! 

Also keep in mind - I recommend and do training sessions that use food as a reward. Pups also enjoy bully sticks, raw knuckles, sheep heads, rib bones as teething treats - they work and earn their extras. Believe me this works better for me than feeding them out of a pan for 3 to 4 meals per day. Mind, jaws, body - all worked in a more stimulating way than out of a bowl.


----------



## TigervTeMar

I switched from about 1 cup 3x a day to 2 twice daily at about 5 and a half months. no problems


----------



## qbchottu

I would never recommend free feeding unless it is a sick, lactating, or pregnant dog. IMO free feeding encourages picky eaters, lazy dogs, and makes training more difficult. 

Right now my breeding female is in whelp and is free fed as she gets picky in the mornings. Otherwise all adults are fed 1x/day and worked in tracking/ob in the morning. Pups are fed 5x-2x depending on their age. 

If it works for you - kudos. But I could never do this with my crew - nor would I want to.


----------



## RiverDan

We switched to two feedings daily at six months. Just cause its a nice easy number to pick. I think with high quality, low quantity foods. Its a lot easier on the dogs, at any age.


----------



## woogyboogy

Jax08 said:


> That's a big boy. How is his body condition? Can you see ribs?


His body condition is great, you can see his ribs, but they aren't sticking out. 

His mother was about 75lbs and the father was about 115lbs, not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## woogyboogy

qbchottu said:


> I would never recommend free feeding unless it is a sick, lactating, or pregnant dog. IMO free feeding encourages picky eaters, lazy dogs, and makes training more difficult.
> 
> Right now my breeding female is in whelp and is free fed as she gets picky in the mornings. Otherwise all adults are fed 1x/day and worked in tracking/ob in the morning. Pups are fed 5x-2x depending on their age.
> 
> If it works for you - kudos. But I could never do this with my crew - nor would I want to.


Yeah we never intended on ever just leaving the food available for him all day whenever he wanted. We are probably going to start feeding him twice a day this coming week, on Monday. Once at 7am, and then at 5pm.


----------



## woogyboogy

If we switch to feeding him twice daily, what do you think is a good portion per meal? 

Currently he eats 3 cups total per day.


----------



## qbchottu

Split in half, soak in water, and feed twice daily 

Watch his body frame to see he stays trim and fit. If you see him getting 
chunky, reduce food. If he is getting too ribby, increase by half cup. Keep in mind that from about 6m-1yo, pups look super awkward and gangly. They will be all legs and ears. Do not over feed the pup. Slow sustained growth is best


----------



## woogyboogy

qbchottu said:


> Split in half, soak in water, and feed twice daily
> 
> Watch his body frame to see he stays trim and fit. If you see him getting
> chunky, reduce food. If he is getting too ribby, increase by half cup. Keep in mind that from about 6m-1yo, pups look super awkward and gangly. They will be all legs and ears. Do not over feed the pup. Slow sustained growth is best


Just curious, not questioning your method, but why do you soak in water?


----------



## qbchottu

Some folks believe it helps against bloat. Most kibble expand quite a bit after coming in contact with liquid. Reasoning is that when soaked, the food doesn't need to expand in the stomach. Also gets the air bubbles out.


----------



## mydogs

I add just a little bit of water to moisten it. Helps bring out the taste too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KirstenS

mydogs said:


> I add just a little bit of water to moisten it. Helps bring out the taste too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



How would you know it brings out the taste?


----------



## woogyboogy

qbchottu said:


> Some folks believe it helps against bloat. Most kibble expand quite a bit after coming in contact with liquid. Reasoning is that when soaked, the food doesn't need to expand in the stomach. Also gets the air bubbles out.


Gotcha, makes sense. I will start doing this now, thanks for the info!


----------



## Ace GSD

kirstens said:


> how would you know it brings out the taste?


^


----------



## Jeff902

Switched to 2x a day at 3.5 month no issue. Cold turkey so to speak. My vet had said twice a day was fine for puppies unless he's starts getting more than 2.5 cups at a serving? Anyone hear of this before? My pup is 4.5 months now and gets 4 cups a day.


----------



## flhtcui95

Hi, I have been wondering if I should feed my dogs (Maxine was 1 on the 19th and Chief 6 months on the 22nd) once or twice a day and how much? it seems that when I feed later in the evening one (or both, not sure) decide to go to the bathroom in the dining room. If I feed once the problem goes away but there is always food left in the bowls. I feed 3 cups of natural balance fish and potato with half a small can of the same brand. What would be the recommended amount and schedule. (Maxine is high energy, hyper alert, small and about 60lbs thin. Chief is very low energy, let me sleep, tall about 65 lbs but cant see ribs) thanks for any help.


----------



## mydogs

I would feed him more food as well. Sounds like he's inhaling because he's over hungry. My 9 month old eats 4.5 cups a day. But at 6 month your pup is going through another growth spurt


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

